# Just to share my pictures



## photofactum

This is the reason of my new blog about street photography. The idea to start  is a weekly post, one weekly photography to show  _New York, walking down the street_ photo work.

The main characteristic of this blog is each photography will be accompanied  with a brief text to explain the reasons to shoot, and some circumstances than have contributed to take a photograph as well.


Hope you enjoy






At the dealer, Manhattan


----------



## astroNikon

spamming are we?


----------



## robbins.photo

astroNikon said:


> spamming are we?



Either that or going for the classic two priests walk out of a bar joke.


----------



## SquarePeg

What in the world are two priests doing at a Maserati dealership?


----------



## astroNikon

I mentioned SPAM because of this thread where he was told not to do off site links BEFORE he posted this thread ==> Introducing new blog about street photography


yeah, 2 priests coming out of a Maserati dealership.  I assume to take pics from the camera the first one is holding.


----------



## robbins.photo

astroNikon said:


> I mentioned SPAM because of this thread where he was told not to do off site links BEFORE he posted this thread ==> Introducing new blog about street photography
> 
> 
> yeah, 2 priests coming out of a Maserati dealership.  I assume to take pics from the camera the first one is holding.



Either that or to offer absolution to the service department.


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned SPAM because of this thread where he was told not to do off site links BEFORE he posted this thread ==> Introducing new blog about street photography
> 
> 
> yeah, 2 priests coming out of a Maserati dealership.  I assume to take pics from the camera the first one is holding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or to offer absolution to the service department.
Click to expand...

The Pope doesn't live in Vatican City, he lives in Maranello (home of Ferrari).  So this picture makes perfect sense as the heart and soul of a Maserati is it's engine, which is Ferrari made.


----------



## photofactum

astroNikon said:


> I mentioned SPAM because of this thread where he was told not to do off site links BEFORE he posted this thread ==> Introducing new blog about street photography
> 
> 
> yeah, 2 priests coming out of a Maserati dealership.  I assume to take pics from the camera the first one is holding.



Well, I was wrong posting _introducing_... in a wrong place, and now, I've wanted to do it well.  Maybe its not the right place, sorry.


----------



## photofactum

Talking about the picture... they were inside of the church of luxury for about twenty minutes, playing and laughting with the devil, didn't you? Its possible they


----------



## photofactum

Its possible they caressed the car body, had the audacity, with the excuse  they are honorable people, and sit in the pilot's seat, grabbing the steering wheel, as you and I would do. But even if they had only taken pictures, they would be concurring with one of the deadly sins, GREED,_ the desire for material wealth or gain, ignoring the realm of the spiritual. It is also called Avarice or Covetousness.
_
They only took some pics, the same if they go to some Striptease or Sexy Dance Club to take some pics more. Where is the morality?


----------



## robbins.photo

photofactum said:


> Its possible they caressed the car body, had the audacity, with the excuse  they are honorable people, and sit in the pilot's seat, grabbing the steering wheel, as you and I would do. But even if they had only taken pictures, they would be concurring with one of the deadly sins, GREED,_ the desire for material wealth or gain, ignoring the realm of the spiritual. It is also called Avarice or Covetousness.
> _
> They only took some pics, the same if they go to some Striptease or Sexy Dance Club to take some pics more. Where is the morality?


Where's yours?  I mean since your obviously so ready to condemn two people you know absolutely nothing about.

I often go to car shows and shoot cars I can't afford to own.  That's not greed, just a simple appreciation of the work and craft and artistic vision it took to build them.



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## photofactum

robbins.photo said:


> photofactum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible they caressed the car body, had the audacity, with the excuse  they are honorable people, and sit in the pilot's seat, grabbing the steering wheel, as you and I would do. But even if they had only taken pictures, they would be concurring with one of the deadly sins, GREED,_ the desire for material wealth or gain, ignoring the realm of the spiritual. It is also called Avarice or Covetousness.
> _
> They only took some pics, the same if they go to some Striptease or Sexy Dance Club to take some pics more. Where is the morality?
> 
> 
> 
> Where's yours?  I mean since your obviously so ready to condemn two people you know absolutely nothing about.
> 
> I often go to car shows and shoot cars I can't afford to own.  That's not greed, just a simple appreciation of the work and craft and artistic vision it took to build them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

First at all, hope you enjoy this frienly discussion.

 I'm talking about what I would do if I was a priest. The things are not black or white, there are degrees, in this case, of greed. A car show is not the same than a luxury shop. So you find correct if they go to to Rolex shop to appreciate its engineering, or Gucci to see the awesome manufacturing, or a gym to enjoy the very wey well sculptured bodies, girls or boys...

They are humans, but not people like you and me. I dont see two people, I see representants of Catholicism, but I understand they can feel attracted by luxury as The Vatican is.

This picture is funny at first lecture, here is the danger, wieving this scene like something current,  accostumed to have our critical sense asleep.


----------



## snowbear

Perhaps the dealership contributes to the church or programs, or the relative of a sick parishioner works there.

I am curious as to what the first one is carrying.


----------



## photofactum

snowbear said:


> Perhaps the dealership contributes to the church or programs, or the relative of a sick parishioner works there.
> 
> I am curious as to what the first one is carrying.


Surely


----------



## robbins.photo

photofactum said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photofactum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible they caressed the car body, had the audacity, with the excuse  they are honorable people, and sit in the pilot's seat, grabbing the steering wheel, as you and I would do. But even if they had only taken pictures, they would be concurring with one of the deadly sins, GREED,_ the desire for material wealth or gain, ignoring the realm of the spiritual. It is also called Avarice or Covetousness.
> _
> They only took some pics, the same if they go to some Striptease or Sexy Dance Club to take some pics more. Where is the morality?
> 
> 
> 
> Where's yours?  I mean since your obviously so ready to condemn two people you know absolutely nothing about.
> 
> I often go to car shows and shoot cars I can't afford to own.  That's not greed, just a simple appreciation of the work and craft and artistic vision it took to build them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First at all, hope you enjoy this frienly discussion.
> 
> I'm talking about what I would do if I was a priest. The things are not black or white, there are degrees, in this case, of greed. A car show is not the same than a luxury shop. So you find correct if they go to to Rolex shop to appreciate its engineering, or Gucci to see the awesome manufacturing, or a gym to enjoy the very wey well sculptured bodies, girls or boys...
> 
> They are humans, but not people like you and me. I dont see two people, I see representants of Catholicism, but I understand they can feel attracted by luxury as The Vatican is.
> 
> This picture is funny at first lecture, here is the danger, wieving this scene like something current,  accostumed to have our critical sense asleep.
Click to expand...


Ok, well sounds like somebody has a serious problem with the Catholic Church, because honestly what I'm getting from this is a lot of backhanded slaps at priests and Catholicism.  

For the record, no, I'm not Catholic.  However I'm not a big fan of bigotry in any form,  The point is you know absolutely nothing about these two other than the fact that they are priests and that they are visiting a car dealership.

As others have mentioned there are tons of reasons why that might be the case.  It's even possible that one of these two might very well be related to one of the people that works there.  Perhaps they are there because the dealership is making a donation or sponsoring a church event.  Truth is you have no idea.  But instead you go on for several paragraphs calling them greedy and insinuating all manner of sexual impropriety.   Nothing moral about that sort of bigotry, at all.

Certainly you'd never even dare to think about posting these kinds of insinuations if these men were say Imams, or Rabbi's, etc.  

So please, keep your hate to yourself.  Frankly there is more than enough of it in the world already.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> ...
> I am curious as to what the first one is carrying.


Looks like a box disposable/reusable camera to me.


----------



## photofactum

Ok, well sounds like somebody has a serious problem with the Catholic Church, because honestly what I'm getting from this is a lot of backhanded slaps at priests and Catholicism.

For the record, no, I'm not Catholic.  However I'm not a big fan of bigotry in any form,  The point is you know absolutely nothing about these two other than the fact that they are priests and that they are visiting a car dealership.

As others have mentioned there are tons of reasons why that might be the case.  It's even possible that one of these two might very well be related to one of the people that works there.  Perhaps they are there because the dealership is making a donation or sponsoring a church event.  Truth is you have no idea.  But instead you go on for several paragraphs calling them greedy and insinuating all manner of sexual impropriety.   Nothing moral about that sort of bigotry, at all.

Certainly you'd never even dare to think about posting these kinds of insinuations if these men were say Imams, or Rabbi's, etc.

So please, keep your hate to yourself.  Frankly there is more than enough of it in the world already.[/QUOTE]

!!!


----------



## robbins.photo

photofactum said:


> !!!



Wow... quite the eloquent response.  But please, feel free to correct me where you think I may be wrong.

This might be a good starting point... the definition of Bigotry: "a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group."

I think given your previous statements about the two people depicted in the photograph certainly demonstrate a tremendous level of bigotry towards Catholics and the Catholic Church as well as it's priests.  If you disagree, fell free to tell me where I'm wrong.

If not an apology would certainly be in order, for any Catholics who might read this and taken offense to some of the outlandish statements you've made.  Again I'd point out that it's doubtful you would ever even consider making such statements about other groups, such as Muslims, Jews, or a racial minority of some sort. 

Do you see the hypocrisy in that?  You apparently think it's perfectly acceptable to make such statements about one group, Catholics - but if you heard someone else saying such things about the other groups I've mentioned you would (hopefully) be the first to point out their bigotry.

So hopefully this will be an opportunity for you to grow a bit as a person.  If not, feel free to respond with something completely silly like three exclamation points.


----------



## astroNikon

I think one problem is this is a public forum,
not a personal blog.


----------



## pixmedic

photofactum said:


> This is the reason of my new blog about street photography. The idea to start  is a weekly post, one weekly photography to show  _New York, walking down the street_ photo work.
> 
> The main characteristic of this blog is each photography will be accompanied  with a brief text to explain the reasons to shoot, and some circumstances than have contributed to take a photograph as well.
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy
> 
> View attachment 127792
> 
> At the dealer, Manhattan


This is strike two for you.
I have already explained the rules to you,  which you have blatantly ignored. 
Third time is NOT the charm.


----------



## photofactum

I don't understand, you told me  _if you want to share your blog, please post it here on the forum. _Where is here? I was looking for and found this sub forum and thought was the correct place. I read de rules explained in the first post about people which only wants to promote his web.

I only have wanted to post it in the right place. What is wrong? My blog is not a bussines, no external links, only photographs. I dont accept blatantly ignored, something I done wrong, thats all. Anything about bad intentions or similar. Maybe you must delete my profile.  Thanks.


pixmedic said:


> photofactum said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason of my new blog about street photography. The idea to start  is a weekly post, one weekly photography to show  _New York, walking down the street_ photo work.
> 
> The main characteristic of this blog is each photography will be accompanied  with a brief text to explain the reasons to shoot, and some circumstances than have contributed to take a photograph as well.
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy
> 
> View attachment 127792
> 
> At the dealer, Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> This is strike two for you.
> I have already explained the rules to you,  which you have blatantly ignored.
> Third time is NOT the charm.
Click to expand...


----------



## photofactum

astroNikon said:


> I think one problem is this is a public forum,
> not a personal blog.


I dont understand, obviously something I done wrong, but I dont know what. I thought this is the place to promote personal webs and blogs.This discussion generated  is not how I would, but is about a potograph meaning. I dont know why you say this forum is not my personal blog. This is not my goal.


----------



## pixmedic

photofactum said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think one problem is this is a public forum,
> not a personal blog.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand, obviously something I done wrong, but I dont know what. I thought this is the place to promote personal webs and blogs.This discussion generated  is not how I would, but is about a potograph meaning. I dont know why you say this forum is not my personal blog. This is not my goal.
Click to expand...

As I have already explained to you, if you want to share your blog, you must post the article here in the forum, not as a link that is simply meant to drive traffic off site.

In other words, instead of posting a link, cut and paste the blog information here.
Simply posting a link with little other information is considered click bait to drive traffic off site and is against forum rules.


----------



## photofactum

Do you mean plane text as www.photoffffff.wordpress.com?  Thats all? If this is the correct way to do, can I repair that?


----------



## photofactum

Well as I see the plain text have become a link again


----------



## photofactum

I feel little stupid


----------



## pixmedic

photofactum said:


> I feel little stupid


I mean you can't post a link at all.
You can cut and paste the text of the article here, or just retype it all.


----------



## photofactum

Thanks, I apologise for all the inconvenients.


----------



## thereyougo!

OP - What's your mother tongue?  I can't help but think that much of what is going on here is language related.


----------



## photofactum

Hi, I agree with you in a high percentage, I want to think is that, but if I'm not capable to reach a minimum level of language, and can't express my ideas clearly, maybe I should be quiet.

Any way,  your words make me  think you have catch, at least, some of the meaning I have expressed in this post. Just now, your thread is like a balsam.

Spanish

Thank you.


----------



## pixmedic

Perhaps we have a Spanish speaking member more familiar with how the forum works that would be willing to help out?
I don't want to sound too harsh if there is a misunderstanding due to translation.


----------



## astroNikon

I'll try ..
pero mi espanol es muy mal.

por ejemplo,
Su número de post diez es demasiado literal traducción al inglés.
Porque a causa de las palabras su usa, se pasa "la línea" de ser ofensivo para el lector general.

Tambien,  su haciendo un preist parecer como una persona muy pecadora. Su Insinuando inmoralidad.


I hope I just didn't call his mother something .. lol


----------



## photofactum

robbins.photo said:


> photofactum said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me talking about friendly discussion ...  A little bit anger is the feeling I perceive from you.
> _
> Ok, well sounds like somebody has a serious problem with the Catholic Church, because honestly what I'm getting from this is a lot of backhanded slaps at priests and Catholicism.
> 
> For the record, no, I'm not Catholic. However I'm not a big fan of bigotry in any form, The point is you know absolutely nothing about these two other than the fact that they are priests and that they are visiting a car dealership.
> 
> As others have mentioned there are tons of reasons why that might be the case. It's even possible that one of these two might very well be related to one of the people that works there. Perhaps they are there because the dealership is making a donation or sponsoring a church event. Truth is you have no idea._
> I'm not agree. I was there when they saw the  glass storefront  and  suddenly they got an excited mood. I tried to be fast to take a picture and placed behind them but only seconds later, they moved and came in to the dealership, circumstance that surprise me a lot. So I followed and waiting for them outside in the street.
> 
> I can't be unobtrusive because my medium format camera don't let me. So, few minutes later, a security staff person placed in front of the entrance door. The priests knew I was outside waiting for them. I could see through the glass how they came into one car and took pictures before came out.
> 
> The picture shows clearly the way the first priest, with a nervous? smile look at me and show me his camera, as if they knew they have been hunted, at least,in an appropriate situation. _
> 
> But instead you go on for several paragraphs calling them greedy and insinuating all manner of sexual impropriety. Nothing moral about that sort of bigotry, at all._
> I'm not agree. I've wrote things are not black or white, there are degrees, levels, percentages of greed meaning, at least reproachable, and I still think it's justified because, for me, they are enjoying with luxury, ostentation and it is something real, exists in their Church. You instead use radical expressions  like _tremendous levels of bigotry_ or _completely silly_.
> 
> About sexual impropriety you say I have insinuated, I haven't insinuated anything.  I've follow your argument with examples. I only have change the object of desire to explain that "only taking photos" reflects, in this case, some desire, the luxury car or luxury mechanical and engineering, as you want (ironic humor).
> 
> I think  my wife wouldn't like to find me at some Sexy girls Dance Club or Sexy boys Dance Club taken pictures of dancers. Oh Darling, I was only taking pictures!!! Which question do you think the priests's Bishop would make to them if he notices their visit to Rolex house or Maserati dealership?
> _
> Certainly you'd never even dare to think about posting these kinds of insinuations if these men were say Imams, or Rabbi's, etc. _
> I can't guess from where these conclusions came.  All religions are equal for me, at the same level, and I shall not talk about it because I don't want anybody take offense due my words, and this is not the appropriate forum_ as well._
> 
> Despite my thoughts about religions, people any religion, race, ethnic origin o wherever, has all my respect_. _People are first_.
> 
> So please, keep your hate to yourself. Frankly there is more than enough of it in the world already._
> This is the original text I wrote for the blog time ago before this post, the same I will publish in my blog_:_
> 
> *[*I was surprised when I saw  them so excited taking a look  to the storefront,  but the most was when they decided to come into the shop. I waited  for about twenty minutes to come out!
> 
> Perhaps they were seeking the fastest way to go to heaven (...or hell!).
> 
> They knew I was waiting for them and it is curious the way he show me the camera as saying "only taken pictures", with his nervous? smile, maybe thinking "we have been hunted".*]*
> 
> This text fits well with the matter I saw and, for me, is like a metaphor.
> 
> I've written this text with irony and humor, or ironic humor, as you prefer. I think this text don't transmit bigotry or hate.
> 
> _Wow... quite the eloquent response.  But please, feel free to correct me where you think I may be wrong.
> 
> This might be a good starting point... the definition of Bigotry: "a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group."
> 
> I think given your previous statements about the two people depicted in the photograph certainly demonstrate a tremendous level of bigotry towards Catholics and the Catholic Church as well as it's priests.  If you disagree, fell free to tell me where I'm wrong._
> I'm not agree. You have your opinion about this picture, and I have mine. I use irony and humor to avoid bigotry, hate, anger and all these stuff. This picture can be fun for many people, but is  a little sad for me.
> A lot of priests in small towns or neighborhoods of big cities are really working for their communities, but the Institution surrounded by material wealth, political and educational influence,etc. doesn't help to have a good opinion.  _But it's only my opinion I express peacefully and relaxed.
> 
> If not an apology would certainly be in order, for any Catholics who might read this and taken offense to some of the outlandish statements you've made.  Again I'd point out that it's doubtful you would ever even consider making such statements about other groups, such as Muslims, Jews, or a racial minority of some sort. _
> 
> _Do you see the hypocrisy in that?  You apparently think it's perfectly acceptable to make such statements about one group, Catholics - but if you heard someone else saying such things about the other groups I've mentioned you would (hopefully) be the first to point out their bigotry._
> 
> I hope any Catholic here and there take offense, this hasn't been my goal.
> 
> I've  taken pictures of Muslims, Jews and other racial minority and majority, because I've found it interesting. How are these pictures? It depends what they were doing._
> _
> Once again with the other religions, why you think so? Hopefully I would have more pictures like that of other religions, but are difficult, there are public people worry about his public image specially in the sun hours._
> 
> So hopefully this will be an opportunity for you to grow a bit as a person. _
> Thanks for the opportunity you give me to grow a bit as a person. You should be proud of yourself making people grow._
> 
> If not, feel free to respond with something completely silly like three exclamation points._
> Thanks again for your encouraging words. _
> _
Click to expand...


----------



## robbins.photo

[QUOTE="photofactum, post: 3674593, member: 216602"]Me talking about friendly discussion ...  A little bit anger is the feeling I perceive from you.[/quote]

I guess you could call it anger.  Or maybe disgust.  Bigotry has that effect on me.



> I'm not agree. I was there when they saw the  glass storefront  and  suddenly they got an excited mood. I tried to be fast to take a picture and placed behind them but only seconds later, they moved and came in to the dealership, circumstance that surprise me a lot. So I followed and waiting for them outside in the street.



Ok, none of this has anything at all to do with the nonsense you posted afterwards accusing them of sexual impropriety or greed.  



> I'm not agree. I've wrote things are not black or white, there are degrees, levels, percentages of greed meaning, at least reproachable, and I still think it's justified because, for me, they are enjoying with luxury, ostentation and it is something real, exists in their Church. You instead use radical expressions  like _tremendous levels of bigotry_ or _completely silly_.



You wrote things accusing these two men of all sorts of horrible things, without a single shred of proof, based on the fact that they appear to be Catholic Priests.  Yup.. bigotry.  Plain and simple.  



> About sexual impropriety you say I have insinuated, I haven't insinuated anything.  I've follow your argument with examples. I only have change the object of desire to explain that "only taking photos" reflects, in this case, some desire, the luxury car or luxury mechanical and engineering, as you want (ironic humor).



These are your words:

_"They only took some pics, the same if they go to some Striptease or Sexy Dance Club to take some pics more. Where is the morality?"_

So again I ask, where is your morality?  Your accusing them of this based on the fact that they are Catholic priests, nothing more.  So yes, that's bigotry.



> I think  my wife wouldn't like to find me at some Sexy girls Dance Club or Sexy boys Dance Club taken pictures of dancers. Oh Darling, I was only taking pictures!!! Which question do you think the priests's Bishop would make to them if he notices their visit to Rolex house or Maserati dealership?



And again we find you hurling accusations based on no evidence whatsoever other than the fact that it's two Priests walking out of a car dealership.  You have absolutely no idea what they were doing there.  But your more than willing to make these accusations because they wear a collar.  See... bigotry.



> I can't guess from where these conclusions came.  All religions are equal for me, at the same level, and I shall not talk about it because I don't want anybody take offense due my words, and this is not the appropriate forum_ as well._



I hope not.  I really hope your not as biased towards other religions as you obviously are against Catholicism.  Though I admit it's possible I gave you too much credit in this regard.



> Despite my thoughts about religions, people any religion, race, ethnic origin o wherever, has all my respect_. _People are first_._



Obviously not.. or you wouldn't keep making such accusations against these two men who are Catholic priests, based on nothing more than the fact that they are Catholic priests.



> I'm not agree. You have your opinion about this picture, and I have mine. I use irony and humor to avoid bigotry, hate, anger and all these stuff. This picture can be fun for many people, but is  a little sad for me.
> A lot of priests in small towns or neighborhoods of big cities are really working for their communities, but the Institution surrounded by material wealth, political and educational influence,etc. doesn't help to have a good opinion.  _But it's only my opinion I express peacefully and relaxed._




You have made all sorts of accusations against the subjects in this photograph based on nothing more than the fact that they are Catholic Priests.  Those are your statements.  It has nothing to do with the photograph itself, it has to do with your own words.  Even in this last paragraph you continue to throw out more bigoted nonsense and then try to claim your not.   

Your bigotry is evident.


----------



## photofactum

astroNikon said:


> I'll try ..
> pero mi espanol es muy mal.
> pero mi español es muy malo
> 
> por ejemplo,
> 
> Su número de post diez es demasiado literal traducción al inglés.
> Su post numero diez es demasiado literal traducido al inglés
> 
> Porque a causa de las palabras su usa, se pasa "la línea" de ser ofensivo para el lector general.
> porque a causa de las palabras que  usa, pasa/atraviesa la linea y es ofensivo (o puede ser ofensivo) con el lector general
> 
> Tambien,  su haciendo un preist parecer como una persona muy pecadora. Su Insinuando inmoralidad.
> Tambien hace que el cura parezca una persona muy pecadora insinuando su inmoralidad
> También hace que el cura parezca muy pecador insinuando su inmoralidad
> 
> Your Spanish is from google? from 0 to 10 you are in ...6 Good!
> 
> I hope I just didn't call his mother something .. lol Nooo! Quiet! lololol


No es tan malo, te entiendo. I understand you


----------



## Domko

What in the world are two priests doing at a Maserati dealership?


----------



## BoldArtist

I'm confused, shouldn't you have a model release? And since these are ministers/priests, shouldn't you have their church ruling group's approval to use their ministers images with clothing like that publicly?


----------



## KmH

That would depend on what the publishing and model release laws are in Spain, which is where the OP is.

Here in the US, a valid model release signed by each priest would only be needed if their likeness was used for a commercial purpose.
Unlike federal copyright law that applies equally to all US states, model release law is state law so there are 50 somewhat different versions here.

Selling street images you have made that have people in them is considered an editorial use, not a commercial use.
Selling images that have people in them as art is also considered an editorial use.

If you want to learn more about model releases I recommend getting:
A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things


----------



## snowbear

Zombie thread.


----------

